# Survivor "Mad Treasure Hunt" 4/9/14 *spoilers*



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

My recording didn't catch the first segment before the first commercial. Can someone tell me what I missed?

I'm always amazed in those endurance-type challenges when most of the players look like they're in pain and drop out after 15-20 minutes, and then suddenly they show us that another hour passes before the next person drops out. Does that mean that Probst is doing his play by play the entire time? Man, those people must get so sick of hearing him, especially in this situation where he basically only had two players to talk about for over an hour. 

When Spencer found the HII and was able to put it down his pants without Kass noticing, why did he then walk away? He should have kept looking and tried to act very frustrated that he hadn't been able to find it yet. 

Sorry to see Morgan go (for obvious reasons), but it sure seems like she wasn't very well liked and didn't do much around the camp. Her own alliance didn't seem all that sad to see her go. But that quote at TC was pretty great: "If people could choose to be ugly or cute, most people would choose to be cute." LOL!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

You missed an extended commercial for Outback Steakhouse. The show opened with a reward challenge and the reward was steak. From Outback Steakhouse.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I don't get why Morgan was voted out. She was not a threat in any way. 

Plus, I enjoyed looking at her bloomin' onions.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

The special power for the new immunity idol was that you can play it after the votes are read? Did I remember that right?

ETA: I guess I didn't remember right. I was assuming that Spencer found the special idol, but it was just a regular idol where it has to be played before the votes are read.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> I don't get why Morgan was voted out. She was not a threat in any way.


Because she was the least likely to have, or be given, an immunity idol.

I absolutely can't stand it when people like Morgan who respond to the people who don't like them by attacking their age and appearance. People didn't like you because you were lazy and useless, not because you were young and attractive.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> When Spencer found the HII and was able to put it down his pants without Kass noticing, why did he then walk away? He should have kept looking and tried to act very frustrated that he hadn't been able to find it yet.


I thought this exact same thing.

I am really rooting for Spence now and hope he can make it further and further. And this is the second time that LJ has shown to be pretty darn good at the puzzles. I know Spencer was helping but LJ seemed to be figuring it out himself too.

The two brains - the only ones left in the final immunity challenge.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> The special power for the new immunity idol was that you can play it after the votes are read? Did I remember that right?


The idol he found was a regular idol I believe.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I had to watch that part a couple of times (with CC on). Although it appeared that the idol he found was in the area described by the special clue, he said it could be played after the votes were cast and before the votes were read. "This is a normal immunity idol". So I took it that it was just one of the idols that had been played re-hidden again.

I know it's editing, but it seemed like once Spencer found that idol, the search was off.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Yeah, spencer did not find the special idol. As has been mentioned, he found the regular idol. But I don't recall the clue being for the special idol. Might have missed it though.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

For those conspiracy theorists out there.....was the clue for the idol put in the napkin specifically for Spencer? (I'm sure (hope?) that it was random and he just happened to sit in the right spot...I don't think we saw them taking seats or not). It doesn't seem fair to me that the clue is randomly given out. You should have to earn it somehow.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

I was really hoping that Woo would find the idol; it would have been a better story line.

I assumed that Spencer did keep hunting for the idol, but that that got edited out. But then later, when everybody was sitting around camp doing nothing (i.e., "Morganing"), I thought, shouldn't somebody be looking for the idol?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> For those conspiracy theorists out there.....was the clue for the idol put in the napkin specifically for Spencer? (I'm sure (hope?) that it was random and he just happened to sit in the right spot...I don't think we saw them taking seats or not). It doesn't seem fair to me that the clue is randomly given out. You should have to earn it somehow.


When the arrived the server said "sit anywhere you like" so presumably the clue was already in the napkin waiting for someone to pick that seat.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> For those conspiracy theorists out there.....was the clue for the idol put in the napkin specifically for Spencer? (I'm sure (hope?) that it was random and he just happened to sit in the right spot...I don't think we saw them taking seats or not). It doesn't seem fair to me that the clue is randomly given out. You should have to earn it somehow.


Random.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/04/10/survivor-cagayan-jeff-probst-episode-7/



> In this case, we set up the reward and then they walk in and sit where they want. In fact, I think the woman serving them says sit wherever you want or something similar. Its completely random. And yes, there are times they dont find the clue. Its rare but it happens.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> Random.
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/04/10/survivor-cagayan-jeff-probst-episode-7/


I'm sure that's the case, but a conspiracy theorist would say...."what are they going to do, admit that they planted it for Spencer? Of course they are going to say that!"


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

Earlier, everyone was told that there was a special idol hidden around the camp. Then Spenser found his and it said it was a regular idol. So there is still a special idol somewhere. But I bet everyone thought they were looking for the special idol.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Agreed, they all thought they were looking for the special idol and forgot that a new "regular" idol would also be hidden since it was played at the last TC. Apparently there are no clues (yet anyway) to the special idol.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Donbadabon said:


> I don't get why Morgan was voted out. She was not a threat in any way.
> 
> Plus, I enjoyed looking at her bloomin' onions.


That made me chuckle!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

betts4 said:


> I thought this exact same thing.
> 
> I am really rooting for Spence now and hope he can make it further and further. And this is the second time that LJ has shown to be pretty darn good at the puzzles. I know Spencer was helping but LJ seemed to be figuring it out himself too.
> 
> The two brains - the only ones left in the final immunity challenge.


It looked to me like Spencer did all the work before giving a puzzle piece to LJ to put up.

I like how when they are writing their votes, the only time the camera over the contestant's head is used is when Morgan was standing there. The Producers made sure we got to say goodbye to her cleavage!


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

No more slo mo bay watch shots for us  Morgan brought nothing to the table in this game anyhow so it was fine to see her go.

I don't know if I dislike Kass or that I just dislike the entire cast but the only person I am even remotely routing for at this time is Woo and Spencer.

Still a good season so far. Really interested in seeing what this special hidden immunity idol has in store for its finder.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

how do you guys feel about people who got voted out telling us how proud they are of themselves?

It annoys the heck out of me. But it seems to be all the rage now to self-congratulate about being a loser.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Anubys said:


> how do you guys feel about people who got voted out telling us how proud they are of themselves?
> 
> It annoys the heck out of me. But it seems to be all the rage now to self-congratulate about being a loser.


Even though they didn't win they can feel proud that they were out of their comfort zone for so long. Morgan was clearly out of her element. I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> You missed an extended commercial for Outback Steakhouse. The show opened with a reward challenge and the reward was steak. From Outback Steakhouse.


I saw that. That reward challenge was the first thing after the first commercial. What I missed was the cold open segment, which presumably was the scene of them arriving back at camp after the previous episode's TC.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I saw that. That reward challenge was the first thing after the first commercial. What I missed was the cold open segment, which presumably was the scene of them arriving back at camp after the previous episode's TC.


All I remember is the usual nightvision return from tribal and Spencer telling Kass that he was not angry (he clearly was) but that he thought it was a bad move. Kass congratulated herself on her brilliance by getting rid of Sarah and 2 II (as if she had a clue about those!).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> All I remember is the usual nightvision return from tribal and Spencer telling Kass that he was not angry (he clearly was) but that he thought it was a bad move. Kass congratulated herself on her brilliance by getting rid of Sarah and 2 II (as if she had a clue about those!).


So what was Spencer apologizing for when he and Kass were out looking for the HII?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> So what was Spencer apologizing for when he and Kass were out looking for the HII?


In so many words, for telling her she was a bad player and that she didn't make a big move, but a bad one.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

dirtypacman said:


> No more slo mo bay watch shots for us  Morgan brought nothing to the table in this game anyhow so it was fine to see her go.


I said to my wife, it Morgan reminds me of Baywatch....and she punched me 



> I don't know if I dislike Kass or that I just dislike the entire cast but the only person I am even remotely routing for at this time is Woo and Spencer.
> 
> Still a good season so far. Really interested in seeing what this special hidden immunity idol has in store for its finder.


I kind of agree. I like watching Tony play, and I thought he was playing a smart game until he played his idol for no reason. Still, he is a bit devious and I think he has a plan. But I don't necessarily want him to win.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I kind of agree. I like watching Tony play, and I thought he was playing a smart game until he played his idol for no reason. Still, he is a bit devious and I think he has a plan. But I don't necessarily want him to win.


Well looking back he played it for no reason but he can't see the future. He felt the need to play it because he didn't completely trust Kass. He didn't hear everything you did about how they were voting.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Tony looks to be the favorite to win right now. Jefra could also win as the bland, floater choice if Tony rubs too many people the wrong way. Kass doesn't seem to be playing to win. She thinks she's a lot smarter than she is. She still has a shot as long as she's in the game but she's really made it more difficult on herself.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Anubys said:


> how do you guys feel about people who got voted out telling us how proud they are of themselves?
> 
> It annoys the heck out of me. But it seems to be all the rage now to self-congratulate about being a loser.


You see the same thing at many final TC's when they get to question the final 3. "At least I played the game with integrity". As soon as they change the name of the game from Survivor to Integrity that might matter.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Azlen said:


> Tony looks to be the favorite to win right now. Jefra could also win as the bland, floater choice if Tony rubs too many people the wrong way. Kass doesn't seem to be playing to win. She thinks she's a lot smarter than she is. She still has a shot as long as she's in the game but she's really made it more difficult on herself.


Tony thinks before he speaks. He has lied to everyone and they all know it. I give Tony zero chance of winning.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

We chuckled at the editing and commentary during the reward challenge. As they show Morgan running (we all know what that means) after the balance beam, Jeff's commentary is something like "now everybody get to the chest!".


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I kind of agree. I like watching Tony play, and I thought he was playing a smart game until he played his idol for no reason. Still, he is a bit devious and I think he has a plan. But I don't necessarily want him to win.


It wasn't Tony that played his idol for no reason, it was LJ. Tony's move was actually pretty smart. He heard the other alliance all say they were shifting their vote to the "other one" and he assumed that was LJ. He knew they were no longer voting for him, but he used the Idol to protect his alliance by playing it for who he thought the "other one" was.

It was LJ who made the boneheaded move of then revealing his idol and playing it for Tony, when it should have been clear that the other alliance wasn't voting for Tony.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Tony thinks before he speaks. He has lied to everyone and they all know it. I give Tony zero chance of winning.


He's the alpha male of the now dominant post merge alliance. Guys in that position typically make it into the final three. There's still time for him to make mistakes but it wouldn't be difficult for him to get there. There's frequently talk about a coup and taking out the player in that position but in past seasons that's been more talk than something that actually occurred.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Azlen said:


> He's the alpha male of the now dominant post merge alliance. Guys in that position typically make it into the final three. There's still time for him to make mistakes but it wouldn't be difficult for him to get there. There's frequently talk about a coup and taking out the player in that position but in past seasons that's been more talk than something that actually occurred.


I will bet you a fake $1,000,000 he doesn't make the final 3 

heck, I'll give you odds!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Azlen said:


> He's the alpha male of the now dominant post merge alliance. Guys in that position typically make it into the final three. There's still time for him to make mistakes but it wouldn't be difficult for him to get there. There's frequently talk about a coup and taking out the player in that position but in past seasons that's been more talk than something that actually occurred.


There's been plenty of players who have "lied" and have won. I don't rule out Tony's chances at all. It's, as always, dependent upon who he's in the final three with. If he's with Spencer, I don't think he wins. With Kass or someone else? Why not?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> It wasn't Tony that played his idol for no reason, it was LJ. Tony's move was actually pretty smart. He heard the other alliance all say they were shifting their vote to the "other one" and he assumed that was LJ. He knew they were no longer voting for him, but he used the Idol to protect his alliance by playing it for who he thought the "other one" was.
> 
> It was LJ who made the boneheaded move of then revealing his idol and playing it for Tony, when it should have been clear that the other alliance wasn't voting for Tony.


Totally agree.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I will bet you a fake $1,000,000 he doesn't make the final 3
> 
> heck, I'll give you odds!


Based on the amount of camera time he's getting, I think it's at least 50/50 he makes it.


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> There's been plenty of players who have "lied" and have won. I don't rule out Tony's chances at all. It's, as always, dependent upon who he's in the final three with. If he's with Spencer, I don't think he wins. With Kass or someone else? Why not?


But is it going to be a Final 3? To keep the jury with an odd number, it will have to be a Final 2 this year.

They started putting people on the jury when they had 11 players. Maybe it's not what they intended after losing two players in one day, but that's what they got.

Fans have been complaining about the stupidity of the Final 3 for years. Maybe this year we get our wish.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Honora said:


> But is it going to be a Final 3? To keep the jury with an odd number, it will have to be a Final 2 this year.
> 
> They started putting people on the jury when they had 11 players. Maybe it's not what they intended after losing two players in one day, but that's what they got.
> 
> Fans have been complaining about the stupidity of the Final 3 for years. Maybe this year we get our wish.


It's been a long time since they had just two finalists. And the last few seasons they've had an even number of jury members. They've never had a close vote spread among the three finalists. Even with three finalists, they've never had a winner that didn't get a majority of the jury votes, even though it would be possible to win without a majority (4-3-2 or 4-2-2 for example).

I'm not sure it's accurate to say "Fans have been complaining about the stupidity of the Final 3 for years." While I'm sure it's true that some have, I don't think that necessarily means it's the majority opinion.


```
[b]Season				Total	No. on	No. in	Final
[u]No.	Season Name		Players	Jury	Final	Vote	Winner[/b][/u]
1	Borneo			16	7	2	4-3	Richard Hatch
2	Australia		16	7	2	4-3	Tina Wesson
3	Africa			16	7	2	5-2	Ethan Zohn
4	Marquesas		16	7	2	4-3	Vecepia Towery
5	Thailand		16	7	2	4-3	Brian Heidik
6	Amazon			16	7	2	6-1	Jenna Morasca
7	Pearl Islands		16	7	2	6-1	Sandra Diaz-Twine
8	All-Stars		18	7	2	4-3	Amber Brkich
9	Vanuatu			18	7	2	5-2	Chris Daugherty
10	Palau			20	7	2	6-1	Tom Westman
11	Guatemala		18	7	2	6-1	Danni Boatwright
12	Panama			16	7	2	5-2	Aras Baskauskas
13	Cook Islands		20	9	3	5-4-0	Yul Kwon
14	Fiji			19	9	3	9-0-0	Earl Cole
15	China			16	7	3	4-2-1	Todd Herzog
16	Micronesia		20	8	2	5-3	Parvati Shallow
17	Gabon			18	7	3	4-3-0	Bob Crowley
18	Tocantins		16	7	2	7-0	J.T. Thomas
19	Samoa			20	9	3	7-2-0	Natalie White
20	Heroes v. Villains	20	9	3	6-3-0	Sandra Diaz-Twine
21	Nicaragua		20	9	3	5-4-0	Fabio Birza
22	Redemption Island	18	9	3	8-1-0	Rob Mariano
23	South Pacific		18	9	3	6-3-0	Sophie Clarke
24	One World		18	9	3	7-2-0	Kim Spradlin
25	Philippines		18	8	3	6-1-1	Denise Stapley
26	Caramoan		20	8	3	8-0-0	John Cochran
27	Blood v. Water		20	8	3	7-1-0	Tyson Apostol
28	Cagayan			18	?	?	?	?
```


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I thought the mad dash to find the Idol by everyone was exciting. I'm happy that Spencer found it.

I too thought he found the special idol. And I also thought the special idol let you play it after the votes were read. If that was so, then he could have gotten out Tony with it last night.

It looks like Tony is now freaked that he saw his name written down. It may be his down fall.


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

That list sure shows how useless the third finalist is. That person has gotten one vote in each of two seasons and no votes all other seasons.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

nyc13 said:


> That list sure shows how useless the third finalist is. That person has gotten one vote in each of two seasons and no votes all other seasons.


It makes the last episode more exciting because the votes are split between 2 more worthy candidates. In a final 2 scenario, they'd take the less deserving person and that person would get few votes and the winner is more obvious.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

The list makes me realize just how little I care about who really wins (except in a couple of cases) and how much I just enjoy the game.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

hairyblue said:


> It looks like Tony is now freaked that he saw his name written down. It may be his down fall.


I remember how Russell always freaked out if he even got 1 vote and totally blew his strategy going after that person. I can see Tony doing that.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

What are the rules about stealing clues or idols that other people have found? Apparently, Woo did not violate a rule by taking the clue that was in Spencers pants. So what if Woo had found the HII? Can another player just walk up and take it from him? Or if it's hidden in his stuff, can someone take it? Does possession of the HII only matter at the time of tribal counsel, and before that it's fair game?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I believe that you cannot steal an idol.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> ... When Spencer found the HII and was able to put it down his pants without Kass noticing, why did he then walk away? ...





JLucPicard said:


> ... I know it's editing, but it seemed like once Spencer found that idol, the search was off.





InterMurph said:


> I was really hoping that Woo would find the idol; it would have been a better story line.
> 
> I assumed that Spencer did keep hunting for the idol, but that that got edited out. But then later, when everybody was sitting around camp doing nothing (i.e., "Morganing"), I thought, shouldn't somebody be looking for the idol?


There were some editing jumps during Spencer's idol walkabout. 
1. When they returned from the Outback during a sudden downpour and Spencer slipped away from everybody and read the clue, he was just wearing his green shorts. 
2. Woo was shown turning his head as his voiceover said that he noticed Spencer slipping away and starts to follow him, but the rain has now ceased.
3. Suddenly Spencer is wearing the khaki pants which he removes to place the clue in the fold (??) while his socks are stuffed in his shoes. Why not put the clue in the pants pocket, or into the shoes? 
4. Then when Woo picks up the pants and discovers the clue, Spencer is wearing his shoes in order to give chase to the Stealthy Ninja! BTW, loved Woo's description of his own moves while following Spencer and then eluding him once he had the clue ... Stealthy Ninja and then running away like Sonic the Hedgehog ... LOL!



Anubys said:


> ... I like how when they are writing their votes, the only time the camera over the contestant's head is used is when Morgan was standing there. The Producers made sure we got to say goodbye to her cleavage!


Yeah, I noticed that as well. Everybody else had the straight-on camera, but Morgan had the down-blouse overhead cam. Thank you, Mark Burnett! :up:


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

zordude said:


> I believe that you cannot steal an idol.


I thought that has been done before. Like right out of the guys bag while he was off doing something else.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I've seen people dig in people's bags when they weren't around and find a HII, but I don't believe I've ever seen one stolen. I am almost certain that it is against the rules to steal an idol.

Now as for the clues, I think if you hide a clue in a folded pair of pants like Spencer did, that's fair game.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

From wikipedia:



> The idol, once found by a player, cannot be stolen from them, but other castaways can look through their possessions to see if they have it. Sometimes a castaway who has an idol re-hides the idol in a location known only to them, to avoid the risk that others will find out they have it. The idol can be willingly transferred to another player at any point in the game, including at Tribal Council; in such cases, the castaway receiving the idol can play it to protect themselves


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

I know the idol cannot be stolen, but I've always wondered what happens when the person rehides the idol. If someone stumbles across it, do the get to keep it?


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I would assume that if you can't steal it out of their stuff you can't steal it hidden somewhere else. But what if you're just digging around looking for an idol and you think you found it for the first time? If you then don't tell anyone and rehide it and play it later--would they tell you no? Or would the camera men or whoever following you around tell you it was off limits when you found it?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I know you cannot steal an idol from someone's person or from their personal belongings, but I always assumed (not at all that I know this for a fact, though) that if someone found the idol and buried it somewhere to hide it from the others, that they run the risk of someone else finding it there. I always thought that a buried idol was also fair game.

Not sure what would happen in that case, but I have my doubts about any "but so-and-so found it first and hid it there, so you can't have it" type of rule. :shrug:


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I was under the same impression as Capt. Picard... if it's in your personal belongings then it can't be taken, BUT there's no rule against people searching your belongings and seeing that you have it.

On the other hand if you hide it or bury it somewhere else besides your personal stuff and someone else finds it, then they now own it. Kind of a "finders keepers" type of thing


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Since it seems many people didn't read the EW Q&A with Probst that was posted earlier in the thread, here's what he said about stealing idols and going through people's stuff:



> *EW:* We know a player cannot steal someone elses idol, but judging from what Woo did here, it seems swiping a clue is fair game, correct? And is there anything you love more than a mad hidden immunity idol scramble?
> 
> *PROBST:* Yes, you are correct. You may go through peoples personal items if they are silly enough to leave them unattended. Its not that we encourage it so much as there just isnt any way to stop it. As we always remind them, its their game. Their rules. I think Woo was just playing around trying to annoy Spencer and had no idea there was a clue tucked inside those pants. As for the idol hunt, that is probably the craziest idol hunt weve ever had. Every single person looking for the idol and shouting out information to each other and keeping tabs on each other. It was clearly a crazy situation. But whats most impressive about that idol hunt is the camera coverage. Go back and watch it again. Our producers and camera crews were all over it, covering everybody from every angle and yet you never see another camera. Thats just great on the fly producing.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Hmmm... OK... So it is okay to rummage through people's belongings... And they can take a clue, but they can't take an idol...

WTF? Where are these so called "rules" documented?

I thought there were only two rules in Survivor:

1 - You can't conspire to share the grand prize money
2 - You cannot do anyone physical harm

I thought that was it... But apparently there are more details, and they get pretty specific...


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

MikeekiM said:


> Hmmm... OK... So it is okay to rummage through people's belongings... And they can take a clue, but they can't take an idol...
> 
> WTF? Where are these so called "rules" documented?
> 
> ...


You can see the note that comes with the idol when Spencer found it. It's a full page of all the rules. You can read some of them on TV but the camera wasn't exactly pointed at it.

I'm sure those 2 rules are the basic overview of the rules and I'd guess they give contestants a full rulebook that they need to sign before they can be on the show. For instance, the contestants know about the tie-vote rock-picking rule.


----------

